# Metro 2033 stürzt auf einmal ab!!!



## dmxforflesh (23. August 2014)

*Metro 2033 stürzt auf einmal ab!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei Metro 2033 folgendes Problem.
Das Spiel will einfach nicht mehr starten, gestern noch ohne Probleme gespielt, heute crash beim A4 Logo direkt im Intro.

Laut Windows hat die Metro2033.exe wohl ein Problem. Ich habe die Metro2033.exe nun gelöscht und per Steam die Dateien überprüfen und die .exe neu herunterladen lassen.
Jedoch leider ohne Erfolg. Spiel startet nicht mehr!

 Kennt jemand dieses Problem? 
Wie gesagt, gestern lief es noch ohne Probleme... 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## dmxforflesh (24. August 2014)

Jetzt läufts wieder! Irgendwas hat mir wohl den Physx Treiber zerschossen. Treiber neu installiert und geht


----------

